# Biggest Coyote



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Over at MPH a Buddy started a Post---Show your Biggest Coyote--so I thought that would be fun here---------My Big Boy 42.2 lbs-taken 1-25-11---have taken some 40+ but he is the heavy Guy-----Lets see your Biggest Dog---------sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a big pretty yote. Don't have pictures of my biggest yote. Guess I'll have to go shoot one!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ruger said:


> That's a big pretty yote. Don't have pictures of my biggest yote. Guess I'll have to go shoot one!


+1


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

54 pounds.

Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know what is more impressive...... The 54lbs. Or that you have an iPhone 6....... I thought the 5 just came out...... Did the 5 flop that bad? I better check the old portfolio..... Nice job burrito. Pretty coyote.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Dang BB--that one looks as big as a wolf!!!

44# is my biggest...


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't have a pic of it, but my biggest is 38 or 39 lbs. I've seen a couple of monsters around here, though.


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

A fiend of mine hunts over bait.This past season he got 39 yotes they averaged between 38 & 40LBS.This season he didn't get as many but the bigest one was just under 52lbs

His brother hunts with dogs.They ran one yote over thirty miles and then it got to a snowmoble trail and they lost him.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> That's a nice yote Scotty, did it come from Wayne co.?.......did you get my PM?


Yeah--Wayne Co.

I typed u a reply last night & the cable company must've been updating cuz we lost all internet/cable...Of course, it went out right b4 I hit "post reply"...


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Those are some big dogs. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Lets see some more Guys-----show your Biggest----10 pounder to 100 etc---their all trophys----------sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would love to post a pic of my biggest

as soon as i shoot my frst one,i will have my biggest one also lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

This guy was 41#


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Dog Buddy-----------------sb*


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> That's a good looking yote.


They all look good when they're dead


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Lost the pictures long ago, don't know where they went. In 1980, I killed what turned out to be a coydog. Talked to the gov. trapper we had at that time and he said it wasn't the biggest he had ever seen but the second biggest. Mine weighed 63#. Pretty much looked like a German shepherd with yellow eyes. Haven't seen anything near that since.

:hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Lost the pictures long ago, don't know where they went. In 1980, I killed what turned out to be a coydog. Talked to the gov. trapper we had at that time and he said it wasn't the biggest he had ever seen but the second biggest. Mine weighed 63#. Pretty much looked like a German shepherd with yellow eyes. Haven't seen anything near that since.
> 
> :hunter:


 That's a big coydog, wasn't it around a year ago that someone in your neck of the woods shot something along those lines also, I remember mentioning it but would have to go back and check old posts.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry no picture but buddy of mine got 1 that was 62 pounds. I havent come close to that. Just under 50 is my biggest so far.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

My largest so far this year. Not as big as those northern dogs but pretty good for these parts. He was a pretty fella, really nice color.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> My largest so far this year. Not as big as those northern dogs but pretty good for these parts. He was a pretty fella, really nice color.


 That does have some nice colors for a desert dog.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos JT. Nice dog.

Rick, seems I remember the coyote you are talking about but can't remember the particulars. We have a bad problem with city people dumping dogs in our area. Sometimes there will be a few running together that go feral and some will breed with coyotes. Unfortunately, most of the smaller breeds just starve to death or get killed by coyotes.

:hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Kudos JT. Nice dog.
> 
> Rick, seems I remember the coyote you are talking about but can't remember the particulars. We have a bad problem with city people dumping dogs in our area. Sometimes there will be a few running together that go feral and some will breed with coyotes. Unfortunately, most of the smaller breeds just starve to death or get killed by coyotes.
> 
> :hunter:


 I did check back in the yote and member forums looking for my post but never came across it, I know it was in Fisher County.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Seems like we both have a moderate case of CRS. :confused2:

:hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Seems like we both have a moderate case of CRS. :confused2:
> 
> :hunter:


 More so on windy day's!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> More so on windy day's!!


That is pretty much a daily thing here in West Texas!

:hunter:


----------



## NORTHERN_DOG (Aug 30, 2010)

This is my biggest one so far, from a few years ago a little over 51lbs.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!!!!!!! thanks for sharing you biggie -NICE DOG---congrats on your kill-----------------sb*


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

My biggest was 51lbs quite a few years ago. No pics of him though. He was skinned and sold just like all the others.


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## coyotekid11 (Jan 21, 2013)

My biggest 38 pounder.
Also my prettiest coyote ever.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*CK11---------nice Dog----pretty white belly----------Congrats on your kill--------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Dont know how I missed this thread !
Here are a few that I took pics of, look big but they all stay in the mid 20 lb range, lol. It must be their fur !The second pic was probably the biggest.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Dont know how I missed this thread !


 Ditto on that Ed.

Did not weigh him but he was a heavy dog for sure.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice looking dogs ED and Big D--------------High dollar fur on your doggies ED*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*These were the largest taken durning our hunt { skips taxidermy Predator Days} last Oct----------first pic first place winners 2 coyotes--large dog weight 33.14 lbs and 2nd pic won heavy dog that year was 36.15 lbs-----this year the Hunt will be Oct 18th to the 20th---sb*


----------

